# Just a reminder Poison ivy cautions.



## splante (Sep 3, 2014)

Just a reminder I haven't had poison ivy in years, just got it over the weekend . Got me pretty good thought I was covered up really good but I am loaded on my forearms and wrist...I should of known better area was too close to heavy concentrations of ivy.was gonna post a pic but its kinda nasty...its not just the leaves the roots and stems can get you also...I feel dumb... guess I will stick to the rivers until late fall


----------



## RED Matthews (Sep 3, 2014)

At least our bodies build up a resistance to continued poison ivy intensity, at least that is what my brother an I decided when we were trapping animals for fur selling.Life is a constant challenge.  RED M.


----------



## iggyworf (Sep 3, 2014)

I always read that a person does not build up an immunity to poison ivy. I catch very easy and have never been able to go near it. I am no expert in the study of it though. But i am an expert in getting it! lol!!!!


----------



## cowseatmaize (Sep 3, 2014)

I got it something horrible as a kid, even hospitalized, and then nothing for 20 + years. In the last 5 I had some splotches but it never itched.[8|] I've done a lot of tee shirt wearing removal but did wear long pants.Maybe that doesn't mean anything.


----------



## LisaTammy (Sep 3, 2014)

They do sell that soap on line that is supposed to counteract poison ivy.Lisa


----------



## iggyworf (Sep 3, 2014)

I use 'Tech-Nu' when I first notice signs of it. That helps keep it in check very well. The blotches still last for 2-3wks, but I usually keep it from spreading alot.


----------



## reach44 (Sep 3, 2014)

I have it now.  Took a spill down on a hill and landed right in it.  I'm too clumsy.


----------



## sandchip (Sep 4, 2014)

When I was a teenager, I helped a friend clean around his father's pecan trees for some extra money.  The trunks were covered in it, and we were just grabbing it and pulling it off.  It tore me up bigtime.  I learned my lesson though and now I can spot that mess a mile away.


----------



## bottlerocket (Sep 4, 2014)

Mine was poison oak. This is the first year for me experiencing this. Different rash then poison ivy.


----------



## LisaTammy (Sep 4, 2014)

This is what I was talking about. Available at Amazon. http://www.zanfel.com/help/productfaq.htmlLisa


----------



## Plumbata (Sep 4, 2014)

I don't really react to toxicodendron exposure, but won't try rolling around in the stuff either. Ripping out roots barehanded and whatnot has never been a problem, but I haven't tried pushing my luck by rubbing my eyes and whatnot afterward. At worst i have mild redness that is gone within 24 hours, and that's after heavy exposure. Anyway, a good "cure" while out in the woods is locating "Jewelweed" (Touch-Me-Not) stalks, crushing the watery stems and liberally rubbing the juices all over the areas exposed. Extracts of the plant are used in some commercially available preparations. It often grows in large patches next to creeks or in wet/waterlogged areas. Conveniently, such places are also where we often find ourselves digging dumps. Here is the "Impatiens capensis" variety, often called Spotted Jewelweed, with spotted orange flowers. This is the variety of "Jewelweed" most commonly referred to as a natural remedy for poison ivy, oak, and sumac: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





(from http://www.amazilia.net/images/Plants/Flowering_Plants/Impatiens_capensis.htm) And here is the closely related and arguably interchangeable "Impatiens pallida" Pale Jewelweed, with yellow flowers: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (From: http://highvirginiaoutdoors.blogspot.com/2011_09_01_archive.html) I hear it can provide relief from bug bites and stinging nettles too. It can't hurt, whatever the case.


----------



## Plumbata (Sep 4, 2014)

For clarification, I don't have much personal experience with the jewelweed because it isn't really necessary, but when hiking with my girlfriend, who gets it bad, "washing" the areas which have brushed against the ivy with crushed stalks ASAP after exposure is strongly correlated with the absence of any subsequent rashes. Whether or not she would have developed rashes without the treatment in these instances is up in the air, as we're not exactly scientific about it.


----------



## iggyworf (Sep 4, 2014)

Hey Lisa, can that stuff be found in any drug store? Or is it internet product only? I will have to give that stuff a try. Cuz I know I will get the ivy in the future, no matter haw careful I am.


----------



## LisaTammy (Sep 5, 2014)

Iggy I am really not sure. I have not had a need to use it because we don't have a whole lot of poison ivy here.Lisa


----------



## iggyworf (Sep 8, 2014)

Thanx Lisa. Don't you live around Soo St Marie in da U.P.? And theres not much P I up there eh? Down in the lower Pen there is fields of it all over.


----------



## deenodean (Sep 8, 2014)

A saying for poison ivy is ' if there are 3 ( leaves ) let it be ' ! In this area we have poison ivy , Hogweed and Wild parsnip...nasty stuff !!


----------



## LisaTammy (Sep 8, 2014)

Yeah iggy I have never had a problem with it or even saw it around here.  The only thing I've got into were stinging nettles.Lisa


----------



## Plumbata (Sep 9, 2014)

Yeah, mindlessly getting wild parsnip all over you is the worst. About as close to looking like you've got "The Plague" as you can get without actually being deathly ill.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Sep 9, 2014)

The time I got hospitalized was from digging in a cold NE February and got it from the roots, they're way worse than the leaves so stop worrying about it..[]


----------

